# Anyone live in the Greens and Views - Help needed :D



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all, so we have chosen the greens and views as the area we want to live 

I am having a hard time understanding or finding any info with regards to AC costs in the area - We have been purposely looking at adds on dubizzle purely with AC / chiller free included in the listing, however just been told that the area does not charge separately for this (as designed with that in mind by the developer) ??? HELP 

Can you tell me if the chiller IS included and all we would have to pay in DEWA (I understand that we will pay the electrical costs associated but surely thats not as high as a seperate AC bill? 

Trying to work out if we need to look purely with AC included in the adds or not lol 

Can anyone help with their actual cost associated with a 1 bed in the area for further reference such a breakdown of there actual bills (DEWA / AC ( if not included) housing I understand in 5% of total broken down each month and anything else that needs paying by the tennant, to help us understand this a bit better 

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in Greens the chiller fee is part of the maintenance fee (which the landlord pays). So the DEWA bill just includes electricity, water and housing fees.
When I lived there, in a 2 bed, my water + electricity bill never exceeded 250. The corridors were generally quite cold so with good curtains the apartment was already quite cool.

Nothing else to be paid by the tenant. Check if your landlord has a maintenance contract with an agency for minor repairs etc.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

rsinner said:


> in Greens the chiller fee is part of the maintenance fee (which the landlord pays). So the DEWA bill just includes electricity, water and housing fees.
> When I lived there, in a 2 bed, my water + electricity bill never exceeded 250. The corridors were generally quite cold so with good curtains the apartment was already quite cool.
> 
> Nothing else to be paid by the tenant. Check if your landlord has a maintenance contract with an agency for minor repairs etc.


Thank you x

That is why this forum is amazing!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Rsinner is correct.

No separate AC charges in the Greens/Views (except possibly for the Panorama building as it is new, so double check). My building (Fairways) was "chiller free" and for my 2-bedroom apartment I rarely paid more than 200 AED/month, not including the housing tax. Single person, by the way. 

All the low rises are chiller free too.


----------



## hantee (Oct 12, 2015)

That is good news for the chiller fee... I saw it can be otherwise as high as 400-600 AED. I see that in The Greens there are mainly apartments with "1 cheque" payment possible... is it usually possible to negotiate a 2 cheque model?


----------

